# Just took a state test in oregon



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

On the oregon signing supervisers test..the had a three phase480/208 feed to a multi unit..should I have figured the stove and dryer...as the code states 220-55...220-54..take the max on one phase Xs 2 then volume multiply by 3...that caculation for both dryer and stove...I failed that part..please help...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is something I wrote explaining how to calculate a range on a 3 phase system



> An apartment has 10 ranges and is feed with a 3 phase 208 Volt system.
> The first thing to do is figure out the max number of ranges between any 2 phases. There are 2 ways to do this but one is much simpler. You can draw it out on paper and count the number of ranges between phases but that can be difficult when you have 50 apartments. The other method is simply divide the number of ranges by 3 and if there is a remainder than add another ranges.
> In the example above there are 10 ranges. As stated divide the 10 ranges by 3. 10/3= 3 with a remainder of 1 thus we have 4 ranges across 2 phases. If there were 11 ranges don’t get confused by the remainder of 2 because you would still only add 1 range for a total of 4 ranges across 2 phases.
> Article 220.55 states Where two or more single-phase ranges are supplied by a 3-phase, 4-wire feeder or service, the total load shall be calculated on the basis of twice the maximum number connected
> ...


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok ..I got it...now for dryers..is it the same calculations?...and if they ask to figure one apartment..how would I figure that?..thanks


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Oregons supervisers test again*

It seems to me that the only ones that pass the caculation part of this test take John Powels course..from what I understand John wrote the tests for the state..so he knows what's answers they are looking for...I passed the first section one code but bombed the calculation part...im taking it again with out taking Johns 800 dollar course..I'll code by code on the three phase feed to a single phase dwelling for the stoves and the dryers...and hope for the best....thanks..for the help guys


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Dennis.for explaining the stove calculation the dryer should be the same..I assume. ..


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

I quess none knows the answer to why calculations only show cooking never dryers...


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

That's not true...I didn't take the John Powels course. You just need to make sure you have good understanding of the calculations from NEC. Make sure if there is an alternate method to calculate load offered in NEC, you have a good understanding of both methods. Practice, Practice, Practice and Practice some more. Good Luck! :thumbsup:






morg123452000 said:


> It seems to me that the only ones that pass the caculation part of this test take John Powels course..from what I understand John wrote the tests for the state..so he knows what's answers they are looking for...I passed the first section one code but bombed the calculation part...im taking it again with out taking Johns 800 dollar course..I'll code by code on the three phase feed to a single phase dwelling for the stoves and the dryers...and hope for the best....thanks..for the help guys


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

That's the first calc I got too was the ranges in an apt complex. (Max load on an individual phase)

Failed that one. (Powell didnt go over that calc in class and I've never wired an apartment) Realized what I did wrong but got the industrial calc next exam. 

Passed it.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

My question is which Noone has answered is ....On a three phase feed to a multi should I calculate the dryers and the stoves the same way...


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

That was the first calc Powell made for the Supervisor license and it is based word for word on the examples in the back of the code book. I don't have mine handy but I looked at it yesterday. I think it was example 5a or b in 2014 code book.

I believe the dryers were calculated normal but like Dennis said above with the 3 phase feed your range calc is based on the max number of ranges on one phase. 

So I drew it out AB BC AC etc to determine max number of ranges on one phase to apply to the range table.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Who knows what's in the mind of the writer of the test...should just figure the stoves for the 3 phase cal or both dryer and stove..the only example I can find any where is for the stoves dryers are done normal


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

morg123452000 said:


> Who knows what's in the mind of the writer of the test...should just figure the stoves for the 3 phase cal or both dryer and stove..the only example I can find any where is for the stoves dryers are done normal












D5a. (Pg 70-844 in 2014 NEC) Max number of ranges per phase as I described above.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes I understand the stove Calc on three phase.there are many examples.of that.my question is about dryers on the three phase..feed..it seems confusing..and I still don't have a solid answer so when I take the oregon exam and I have to figure load with stoves and dryers I'm doing the dryers the single phase way..any thoughts on this?..it's frustrating me..lol


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

The example in the back of the code book for stoves uses 8000va stove then why do they use volume C instead of volume B for a max of 8 3/4..???


----------



## lannjenks (Feb 4, 2014)

No course you take that's limited in time can teach every example of calc that you might encounter on the test, there it's just a matter of bad luck if you get one you haven't studied. I think the hardest one is a multifamily dwelling 208/120 type that you got.

From what I understand, the State of Oregon has been rewriting test questions since John wrote them in order to help improve the pass rate. 

John's class is very good I hear, but hard work and studying on your own can also get you there, I passed first time. :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

morg123452000 said:


> On the oregon signing supervisers test..the had a three phase480/208 feed to a multi unit..should I have figured the stove and dryer...as the code states 220-55...220-54..take the max on one phase Xs 2 then volume multiply by 3...that caculation for both dryer and stove...I failed that part..please help...


First off, welcome aboard! 

Secondly, study more. No class is going to make you pass a test.


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks bud...can you recommend a good study guide?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

morg123452000 said:


> Thanks bud...can you recommend a good study guide?


I swear by Mike Holt and the NEC. Never been to Oregon so I couldn't tell you if they have a specific study guide. I will also add that a class from a community college on test taking is also a good time investment.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What does this have to do with the NEC?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> What does this have to do with the NEC?


LOL! :thumbsup: Ala byte!


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

Kinda got side tracked it started with me asking about a cloths dryers in a multi on a three phase feed...how to Calc that..220-54..never got a straight answer...stoves I got..


----------



## 19delta (Jun 5, 2016)

morg123452000 said:


> Kinda got side tracked it started with me asking about a cloths dryers in a multi on a three phase feed...how to Calc that..220-54..never got a straight answer...stoves I got..


Haha I feel for you man. Bumping for awareness.


----------

